# Sweet Matilda, our second rescue today



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy that Sammi was saved today by Miki. We also got this very little girl out of Baldwin A.C. in California today. She was just spayed and the picture reflects how she feels. Your rescue donations are hard at work and our rescues cant thank-you enough. Just look at this face and know she so deserved better then what has happened. She was a stray, with no microchip or tags on her.
I do spend a lot of time in tears looking at sad pics of these dogs like Sammi and Matilda in the A.C's and can only help a few. The happy smiles come when they are happy and smiling again and off to their new forever homes. Please continue to support your favorite rescue. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie - that poor girl. I'll never understand how people can abandon these sweet souls. I hope that once she recovers from her spay she'll feel better. I guess you can't even bath her yet for 10 days to 2 weeks. I saw Pix of Miki's rescue and she's cleaned up to be absolutely gorgeous. Thanks so much for all that you do. Happy to be even a small part of helping out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Edie, is that picture of your Matilda? She's precious:wub: I pray she finds a home with lots of love and is spoiled just as much as my Matilda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor little waif! Get better baby, help is on the way!:wub::wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bless her little heart. She so deserves a great home with lots of loving.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie and Sammy send get well kisses to Matilda. You will have some wonderful days ahead of you!

I will definately continue supporting AMA Rescue with my donations in the future. Keep up the good work, Edie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's little Matilda feeling. Can't wait to see new pix of her when she's feeling better. :wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just sending in an update on our Sweet Matilda. She is still at the vets in quarantine and is now infact in isolation. Wednesday she was due to have her dental done but showed symptoms of kennel cough. So she is now being treated for that. Little love is so darn cute and sweet. My foster home took her a donut bed and a warm shirt to wear, so she feels loved and warm. Bless keep her in your thoughts and prayers. We want so very badly to get her out of the cage and into our homes, but cant out all the other dogs in jeopardy too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor little thing! I hope she is well enough soon so they can clean her up. She will be a lot more comfortable when she is clean.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh poor Matilda. She looks like such a sweet little girl. Sending prayers to her that she'll get better fast!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, such a sweet little love.


----------

